# Cucumber, Tea Tree, Peppermint and Eucalyptus



## busymakinsoap! (Nov 10, 2011)

I had some spare time to experiment the other day.  This is my first ever attempt at using cucumber 

I used Parsley for colour - but added it fresh rather than dried, so it will be interesting to see if the green colour sticks? (it's a lot brighter in real life)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 10, 2011)

They look so wonderful... earthy and fresh. 

Lovely soap.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 10, 2011)

Mmmm, that looks really nice.  :wink:


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 10, 2011)

The smell sounds yummie and the look is a lovely natural one.

I have heaps of parsley in my garden ... I'd never thought to use it as a colourant ... will have to research that sometime.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2011)

Did you just puree it in there? It looks really nice!


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Nov 10, 2011)

I like it


----------



## Mouse (Nov 10, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

Karan - apparently parsley is one of the few herbs that retains it's colour in CP soap, but I think it's ment to be dried   

Yes I just used my stick blender to make a slush, added a bit of water and added it to the lye.  Was pretty easy to do. 

I never make soap like this, so was quite exciting to try.  I might do yogurt and some type of berry next


----------



## Elly (Nov 12, 2011)

Love that green


----------



## agriffin (Nov 12, 2011)

It's beautiful!  I love the color.  I've always had good results with parsley.


----------



## cinta (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, I love it!


----------



## saltydog (Nov 16, 2011)

I LOVE THESE! 
They look soo pretty and the scent sounds delish. Great job!!


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Nov 16, 2011)

Gorgeous green, love it


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## kwahlne (Nov 16, 2011)

How much parsley did you use and how big was your batch?  I love the color!  Great job!


----------



## dcornett (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow! Such a pretty green from parsley?


----------



## KimchiMonger (Apr 30, 2012)

Can you post your complete recipe?  I love the ingredient combination you've come up with.


----------



## FOhoarder (Apr 30, 2012)

I love the color!  I'm very partial to green soaps!


----------



## moosie (Apr 30, 2012)

beautiful, I'd love to see how the color holds up, great job!


----------

